# tt 225 performance intake manifolds



## lo41moneypit (Aug 11, 2007)

who makes performance intake manifolds for the tt 225. I know apr makes one, are there any others?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (project91gli)*

a very affordable one is the DelRio:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (M this 1!)*

Where is it on their site?


----------



## ttaz02 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (M this 1!)*

what are the performance gains from the del rio?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_a very affordable one is the DelRio:









wow, ABD in reverse








Do it right the first time and just get a SEM manifold. You can get one in both small port or big port and use either your stock TB or upgrade all the way to an 80mm hemi TB. FLows more than the APR and Del Rio and is about $1k with a new TB


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (cincyTT)*

I don't think you have data to back up that statement. the factory did do a good design with the trumpets, it's just tiny. I have it written down somewhere, but not here at work the flow numbers of this manifold. they run about $300-400 and the increase in flow is insanely better than stock. EVERYTHING Del Rio makes is flow tested in there shop and not made if it's not an increase. 
call and ask the flow increase from them directly: 310-697-3707
it's a direct bolt on and can be had in either stock or bigger throttle body bolt patterns. AND it's not $1000


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (M this 1!)*

Its basically the same design as the ABD and sure, it flows better than stock, but no where near the RMR or 007 at the time they all were tested. Now the SEM has shown to outperform the 007 by a pretty good margin. Just look up badger5's flow testing and [email protected]'s statements about having to add more fuel just from going from the BP 007 to the BP SEM. If people want to use a stock TB which is plenty for most applications, its only like $725 which is well worth the extra money if you are looking for the best performing manifold currently available. Not to mention you dont have to shell out more $ like some to use a different fuel rail.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (cincyTT)*

Del Rio's runners look longer than ABD to me. Ask me how I know


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (Murderface)*

Just get the SEM in a big port and use a transition spacer; it'll take care of you if you swap on an AEB, and it will also have higher resale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (l88m22vette)*

i just can't see myself gaining enough over my current mani and big throttle body, stock head to justify the money though. if someone already is buying a BT set up and wants to shell out the $600-700 extra...maybe it's worth it.......IF it proves to flow more. here is the original test:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1614134.phtml


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i just can't see myself gaining enough over my current mani and big throttle body, stock head to justify the money though. if someone already is buying a BT set up and wants to shell out the $600-700 extra...maybe it's worth it.......IF it proves to flow more. here is the original test:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1614134.phtml


read the last page for more info http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=12
And yes, you are probably looking at atleast another 15-25whp with a stock TB and more with a larger TB. Not to mention faster spool ups and more power throughout with the larger TB


----------



## lo41moneypit (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (cincyTT)*

the reason why I posted the original thread question is because I have a 91 jetta gli w/ a 1.8t swap. The way my fmic is set up lends itself to a 225 intake mani. (t.b on drivers side) I was curious if there were any "affordable" performance manis out there. This car will never get a b.t set-up because it would become undrivable, so I have a hard time justifying 900-1200$ for an intake mani, especially when I can buy a new stock 225 intake mani for about 220$


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (project91gli)*

if your sticking with a stock turbo, there is no reason to upgrade anyways, there just wont be enough flow to justify spending any money on a manifold. Be better off putting that money somewhere else


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (M this 1!)*

Any reason you haven't upgraded to an AEB M this 1? That with a SEM would net 40+hp; is it because of SAI, or other reasons?


----------



## lo41moneypit (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (cincyTT)*

the tt 225 is the same manifold as the one on my 20th anniv. donor motor, accept w/ the t.b on the drivers side, which is what I need to eliminate about 3' of i.c piping.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (project91gli)*

I'm pretty sure I saw a 225 IM in the TT classifieds this past week...


----------



## lo41moneypit (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (l88m22vette)*

yeah I'll be checking regurlary http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: tt 225 performance intake manifolds (project91gli)*

I love car nerd fights...and I'm drunk


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone extrude/hone anymore? There was a lot of talk years ago about the process to smooth out internals. 
Would this be worth it on the stock manifold?
(with stock turbo and tb)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

It should increase flow, but i doubt to the point where you notice a improvement worth the time and money


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

i've actually heard some skeptical feed back on the AEM head. basically saying it's not all it's cracked up to be. also figure i'll need it rebuilt, i'll need cams and then you have abit more tuning. so basically what did i spend to gain what increase? hell, i can't even get a dead on answer to cams giving a specific hp gain. similar to a NA car where hp gets REALLY expensive......i'm not wanting to spend a few more grand (not a few more hundred) for say 50hp! i don't even think i could be running 360 wheel on 91 w/ my same turbo after all those mods....regardless of cost. 
so i guess that's why.


----------



## q225 (Nov 24, 2008)

M1 - I'd look at gears or final drive. With the torque you have now going through a transmission gears that was designed for a lot less torque.
While your power might not increase or even 1/4 mile wide open times. The car might become more road fast.
You can compare TT gears to say a Mustang or another car that comes factory with the same torque.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i've actually heard some skeptical feed back on the AEM head. basically saying it's not all it's cracked up to be. also figure i'll need it rebuilt, i'll need cams and then you have abit more tuning. so basically what did i spend to gain what increase? hell, i can't even get a dead on answer to cams giving a specific hp gain. similar to a NA car where hp gets REALLY expensive......i'm not wanting to spend a few more grand (not a few more hundred) for say 50hp! i don't even think i could be running 360 wheel on 91 w/ my same turbo after all those mods....regardless of cost. 
so i guess that's why. 

who have you been talking to?
The AEB head has larger ports (both intake and exhaust) and remain larger than small port heads through the entire path. The sp heads have a lip to increase velocity which is more benificial to lower hp engines using stock turbos. The flow difference is rather large. People are seeing over 30whp with a 28rs with a large port intake man and either ported head or AEB. You have a larger turbo so you will see even more gains. As for cams, no one has done any real compairason yet. Issam i believe is doing some testing here soon. But with some cat 52's you should see a very nice gain up top and keep the tq from falling off until closer to redline.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

yeah, maybe i'll look into it more. guess worst case i'd sell it. maybe i'll see


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Just remembered i have this. Top is AEB and bottom is AWP. You can see the lip and that you can even port the AEB far further than a AWP since there is more meat on the bottom of the intake runner.








Once you get to where you are flowing, the higher cfm of the head adds a great deal of power. Add in a 3-5 angle valve job, oversized valves and some cams, you have a great head. If you want to push it further, you can also gasket match the openings or even go further than that. The SEM manifold will also allow you to port it to match the increase to the head. More cfm = more power.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_The SEM manifold will also allow you to port it to match the increase to the head. More cfm = more power.

Indeed, if anyone needs an SEM for the holidays, let me know.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I totally just stole that pic cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A big point to remember with this discussion is that turbos are really about high CFM, not high PSI (which is what you always hear about). If you can flow 3-5 more CFM (or a lot more with a BT), you're actually flowing 3-5 CFM more _per PSI_, which is why lower boost pressures on, say, a 3071r (15psi) will equal the power of a built k04 (25psi). This is what the AEB (and SEM) are all about...
Damn you Adam, you're dangling the carrot


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

















Correct though. Same power at lower boost with an SEM. MORE power at same boost with an SEM.







And 225 owners don't have to redo IC piping to boot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:11 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

too bad you guys aren't local. i'd see if we could do a money back guarantee dyno test. SEM makes more power than my Del Rio, i hand over credit card


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_too bad you guys aren't local. i'd see if we could do a money back guarantee dyno test. SEM makes more power than my Del Rio, i hand over credit card









If you saw Don's dyno comparisons, you'd know it's potential over a stock manifold. As for your Del Rio, I can tell you the SEM *DEFINITELY* has more engineering and design time spent on it to ensure it outperforms everything on the market. The Del Rio uses an OEM lower correct? If so, the injector bung being in the flow isn't doing anything stellar for the performance.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

The Del Rio is the ABD and flows 510cfm, the 007 big port flows 790cfm, and the SEM is better than the 007 (sorry I can't find numbers): http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html You can get the specific flow numbers while you're exercising your credit card


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

who sells the Del Rio?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've done my homework on similar designs trust me


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Do you have a flow/cfm figure Don?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Do you have a flow/cfm figure Don?

For which specifically?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Total flow (although more specs wouldn't hurt







)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Total flow (although more specs wouldn't hurt







)

Total Flow of 942 CFM on the SEM LP - 80mm TB opening.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_









Haha, yup.


----------

